
Duke Nukem Forever is here. - phreeza
http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/65442
======
Das_Bruce
Looks like they have taken a lot of lessons from modern FPS games, limited
weapon carrying, regenerating health etc. While this may be good or bad it
definitely won't be what a lot of people are looking for, I've just replayed
Duke3D and it's pure old school glory and I hope they retain as much of this
as possible. If not then you can always count on the modding community to try.

------
frooxie
Is it a coincidence that Duke Nukem Forever reappeared only a few months after
this comic was created?

<http://i.imgur.com/6n4x7.jpg>

Could the Higgs Boson be far away?

------
rakkhi
wow thats awesome Duke Nukem is a game I loved and if there are a lot like me
even after being a poster boy for software development failure if it is
halfway decent it will sell very well. There is just a nostaligia factor and
the Duke is just such a memorable character

I just hope it is like Starcraft 2, after 12 years it is just brilliant.

....and I'm all out of gum... :)

~~~
tfh
That _"and I'm all out of gum..."_ quote is actually stolen from John
Carpenter's film "They live".

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096256/quotes?qt0479492>

------
m0nty
"The game will be released ... sometime in 2011."

~~~
elblanco
It's amazing they could snatch that property up, put a team on it cold, and
peg a release date like that.

If this happens, it'll be a wonderful case study on the powers of good project
and product management.

~~~
ary
They didn't put a team on it cold. People from 3D Realms kept working on it
even after the studio went under. Gearbox has some of these same ex-3D Reams
people on staff now.

[http://kotaku.com/5630192/how-duke-nukem-forever-was-
brought...](http://kotaku.com/5630192/how-duke-nukem-forever-was-brought-back-
to-life)

See the "How Duke Survived" section.

~~~
elblanco
Thanks for the link. I've known a few people who worked on the DNF project
over the years and honestly thought they were a great bunch of developers
toiling on a project under hideously bad management. I was really hoping
somebody would bring on as much of the team as they could and just polish it
off. The number of art assets alone must be worth millions of dollars in
development time.

------
troels
I'll believe it when I see it.

------
steveklabnik
> Okay, here's the bad news. The engine looks dated. ... Hopefully, this is
> something that will be addressed by Gearbox.

I really hope this was tongue in cheek....

~~~
lurkinggrue
They should swap out the game engine to get it up to date.

How long could that take?

~~~
Das_Bruce
'bout a month. Tops.

------
zavulon
The title is misleading. It's "here" when it ships. From the article: "The
game will be released on the PC, PS3, and Xbox 360 sometime in 2011".

That's enough for me to keep ignoring it. I've heard "it's almost ready" since
1997, when it was on the cover of the first PC Gamer issue that I've
subscribed to.

------
kaitnieks
Do you think their strange business model (hyping and promising the game for
years without delivering; an opposite to release early philosophy) will work
out in the end? Will people actually buy the game or simply satisfy their
interest from reviews and videos?

~~~
hailpixel
I doubt there was a business model that stated that. It's the very common
problem of to munch money and far to much hype. Half of their time is spent
living up to the hype - 2+ engines switches! - and the other half spending
their cash on frivolous resources. It's Daikatana all over again.

But I'm still going to play it.

~~~
ido
It's interesting to note that Diakatana took 3 years to develop (which is not
considered extremely uncommon these days) and supposedly made enough money to
cover its development costs.

~~~
elblanco
Which is amazing since that was an absolutely wretched game.

------
Semiapies
I'll believe it when it ships.

~~~
lurkinggrue
<http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/9/8/>

